# My dog is swaying and can't keep balance - lyme disease?



## dezzy (Feb 27, 2007)

hey guys,

New here, and the usual panic of questions starting off!

I've got a pure bred little Maltese, he is 11 human years old and has never had any problems at all, very healthy and happy. 

2 weeks ago, he suddenly just changed overnight, very weak, and swaying side to side not having any balance. He often just stands and sways for lengths of time. He has stopped climbing stairs and won't even hop up a step to enter the house. 

The first few nights he was salivating really bad, and was in obvious pain, so we put him inside and made sure he got a good rest - assuming he caught the flu from one of the family members (a couple of us had a minor flu) but his condition stayed the same. This has carried on and off for 2 weeks, he occasionally shows signs of recovery, but some days he's REALLY bad, my mum thought he was dying yesterday but he was ok this morning. 

Yes, we are gonig to take him to the vet tomorrow, but I just want to get some feedback on what the possibilies are of the problem. I've searched and googled possibilities and have narrowed it down to possibly being lyme disease. 

My dad is a pharmiscist and has given him some antibiotics and tetracycline for about 4 days, but his condition just doesn't seem to be getting any better.

Again, yes he is going to teh vet ASAP, just want to know if any other owner's dogs have had this and what is best for them?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Im sorry I have no idea, but wish you good luck. Please let us know what you find out!!


----------



## kieranlavin (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds similar to my mother-in-law's dog. She has a 17(?) year-old poodle. Apparently poodles are succeptable (sp?) to arthritis. Her poodle has good and bad days. Sometimes the dog will just lay in their bed all day and some days the dog is more playful. She never seems to sway or have trouble with balance but I guess some dogs might handle things differently? I don't know... it's a suggestion/possibility that you might bring up to the vet?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't think it is lyme disease unless your pet has been out hicking and exposed to ticks. Also diesases and viruses don't transfer between species, i.e. from human-->dog or dog-->human, so it's very imposible that your pet caught the flu that your family members had.

As you already know a vet visit is in order, 11 years is a good age for a dog. Your pet could have easily developed arthritis or something worse, so it's very important that you describe all the symptoms to your vet and have a full work-up done. IMO once your pet reaches 8 years anual bloodwork should be done and your pet should have an anual exam no matter how old it is. In the state of california all vets have to have seen the pet in an annual exam before they can prescribe anything for your pet.


----------



## dezzy (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for all the support guys, good to know about diseases not being able to transfer. I'll be sure to have my other dog checked up for anything as this is just terrifying.

He is due in this afternoon at the vet and things aren't looking too good for him. He was very sick last night, couldn't even stand up nor do a wee - he hasn't eaten for a few days and is just lifeless. This morning he did show some good signs, he was able to stand and walk up a flight of stairs unaided (but very poorly) but right before i left the house for work, but a few minutes later he threw up alot of white sticky froth which made him very ill again. He just lay on his side and looked very very tired and depleated. *sigh*


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

This sounds like a neurological problem. It could be an injury to the spine or an infection in the spine or brain. The dog should have been taken to the vet as soon as these symptoms appeared.


----------

